
Simple social skills that will make you more likable - lorax
http://www.businessinsider.com/social-skills-that-make-you-likable-2015-11-3
======
woodandsteel
The article includes active listening. That means giving the other person your
full attention, and saying back to them their key thoughts and emotions.

I just want to add that if there was one thing that I could do that I think
would make the world a better place, it would be to teach everyone active
listening. Just to give one example, I have done several workshops where I
paired up people on opposite sides on political issues, and just had them
active listen to each other. It was simply amazing how much more civil and
productive it made the discussion.

